# Snow Drift Farm Fragrance Oils



## boopie (Aug 11, 2008)

at snowdriftfarm.com, they claim the following:



> We recommend using .25 oz. of fragrance oil per pound of melt & pour glycerin or cold process soap mix. Our fragrance oils are 100% cold process and melt & pour soap safe, and may be used in cosmetic, body care, potpourri and other home fragrance applications.



Has anyone used any of their fragrance oil at 1/4 oz per pound of CP and have a great scent after it cures?  I'm just curious to see if this is true.

the link to this is:
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/fragranceoils.html


----------



## Sudsy Bubbles (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Boopie...sorry but I just saw your post. I have used a few of their FO's and I'm sure that they were strong and stuck with the cp but I am positive I used more per pound. It's been a while but I never use less than 3/4 to 1 oz per pound in cp. I like lots of scent. Maybe less would be ok for M&P.

Sudsy Bubbles

PS they did have nice scents.


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 1, 2008)

This weekend I used SDF's Lovespell at a rate of 1oz ppo.  It came out beautifully.  Nice and fragrant, yet not overpowering.


----------

